# New addition to the "family"



## JIP (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a new one at an estate sale this weekend so I thought I would take a shot of it and it inspired me to get the "family" together.  A couple were useful but they are mostl just for fun sitting on the shelf.







I probably paid too much for it ($20) but  think it is pretty close to the true value..


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice collection!  I've always wanted to start a camera collection like yours, but I need to be spending the money on my current camera

Nice pick up too...estate sales can be golden


----------



## JIP (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I have actually only paid for a few of them.  The Bronicas were of course paid for since they were my main wedding cameras and I paid not much for the Minolta when I bought it while I was still using film.  A coupleof the older cameras were had for about $3-$5 at estate sales but other than that this one at $20 was my most expensive.  By the way even the Speed Graphic was free.


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 27, 2008)

wow... I'll have to start heading back to these Estate sales.


----------



## JIP (Oct 27, 2008)

Remember also if you are known as the "family photo guy" all of your friends and family that have old cameras gathering dust in their closets will think of you.  I am sure alot of people here can attest to this.  I know every time someone comes across an old camera in mine they always give it to me.


----------



## Phranquey (Oct 27, 2008)

JIP said:


> Remember also if you are known as the "family photo guy" all of your friends and family that have old cameras gathering dust in their closets will think of you. I am sure alot of people here can attest to this. I know every time someone comes across an old camera in mine they always give it to me.


 
:thumbup:

I've received many cameras this way. Relatives digging through the closet/attic pulling stuff out that grandpa used 60 years ago, etc.


Nice find, JIP.  And I recognzed that X-700 right away...my first real camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice! So, which lens you have on the Kine?


----------



## Battou (Oct 27, 2008)

I see two cameras I have, that being the Argus and the Canon TLb. 

If you are going to use the TLb, it's a good camera but check your meter accuracy, I found mine to be a little over two stops off.


----------



## monkeykoder (Oct 27, 2008)

Is that Pacemaker a 3x4 or a 4x5?


----------



## xypex982 (Oct 28, 2008)

Try thrift stores, I go into them all the time. Today in fact I went into a new one and they had TONS of Polaroids from the ones that look like they have that rubber boot coming out of them, sx-70s, to new onesteps all for about 3-2 bucks each, they had an old pentax, and since I walked into there with my AE-1 a lady who worked there said they sell them with lenses all the time for $30 bucks. Another thrift store my friend bought a canon IV SB2 for $6, and a nikomart for $4. Im amazed at what they sell for next to nothing and mostly at good to near mint condition, it must be a lot of people ditching their old film cameras for digital.


----------

